# Silly question - can a dog get it's tongue stuck in a kong?



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

I was reading around on another dog forum and found a poster who suggested that the small hole in the top of kongs was to prevent the dog accidentally creating a vacuum seal through over zealous licking, thus getting it's tongue sealed into the kong . The suggestion was that when you are stuffing kongs you should put a pencil down through the middle so that the small hole remains open, and stuff around the pencil. 

To be honest I don't see how a dog could reasonably get it's tongue lodged in a kong via a vacuum effect, even if the small hole is closed over. It seems that at minimum it would require a small kong and a dog with a large tongue (i.e the wrong size kong). But even then, since dog's don't breathe through their mouths when they're eating it seems unlikely that a vacuum will occur via inhalation (in the same way that a human can stick a mug to their face if they inhale with it over their mouth). The only other option is that the vacuum is crated via very forceful licking, which seems a bit unfeasible?

Has anyone actually witnessed a dog get it's tongue stuck in a kong through accidentally creating a vacuum?

For what it's worth, I always assumed the small hole in a kong was for easy-cleaning.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've heard of it happening. This is why I always make sure toys like rubber balls and kongs have two holes in both ends. One dog had to have his tongue amputated, ouch! But if the kong has two holes in there it shouldn't have to have a pencil there to keep it open.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

You shouldn't block the small hole at the end - all the time this hole is clear than the dog should be fine.

So don't stuff it to solidly or fill the end with something so you can fill it with liquid to freeze if you are worried.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Wiz201 said:


> I've heard of it happening. This is why I always make sure toys like rubber balls and kongs have two holes in both ends. One dog had to have his tongue amputated, ouch! But if the kong has two holes in there it shouldn't have to have a pencil there to keep it open.


It's tongue was amputated for getting stuck in a kong??

Could they not cut the kong??


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

sezeelson said:


> It's tongue was amputated for getting stuck in a kong??
> 
> Could they not cut the kong??


I don't know the ins and outs but yes I've heard of amputations. I don't understand why either.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I've heard of it happening with the plastic treat balls, I think one dog in particular was alone and the tongue when stuck started to swell up inside the ball


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Just make sure the small hole isn't blocked so it stops a possible suction sensation.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

sezeelson said:


> It's tongue was amputated for getting stuck in a kong??
> 
> Could they not cut the kong??


Problems arise when the tongue swells up and affects blood flow meaning that the tongue dies. Thats when they have to amputate.
I do remember a few dogs getting their tongues stuck in a brand of rubber ball a while ago...I think they stopped making them.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Problems arise when the tongue swells up and affects blood flow meaning that the tongue dies. Thats when they have to amputate.
> I do remember a few dogs getting their tongues stuck in a brand of rubber ball a while ago...I think they stopped making them.


Oh yeah I suppose, didn't think about swelling and blood supply 

How horrible! Thankfully my lot have never ever had a problem like that. Runa has the bone kong which looks very safe as it's shaped like a star.

I have also brought the kong genius which looks really good too  they are just to useful to give up on ><


----------

